# Rodeo Parade



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,
I live in Fort Worth each year we have a parade to celebrate the opening of the Fat Stock Show & Rodeo since 1896. I filled up my cameras card with shots. The wind was blowing so I did the best I could. The streets were coated with sand to keep the horses from slipping. 
There were over 300 entries in the parade. My best guess is over 5000 horses. Went on for over hours. 
This parade is the largest non motorized parade in the world!!!!!
Enjoy 
Karen

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Cocobid/Fort Worth Rodeo 09/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pxs. We were going to go last Sunday but my daughter got sick! So nice to see the pxs.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh Thanks the parade was fun.
Opening weekend our Family all went, had a box & dinner at the back stage club, just a neat thing to do. We are so lucky that our community embraces and preserves it's heritage. We live about a mile as the "crow fly's" from the property. 
From Futurities, Cutting, all sorts of Western Heritage events go on. It is busy all year long. A new arena is planned for the area!!! They are not tearing down the original!!!! Yea.

Did you check out the mule/zebra cross??? They were really neat to look at. The pics don't do the horses justice. One of the wagon's is the oldest in the state of Texas.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks like it was a lot of fun. The zebra cross is very cool looking. It really threw me to see people riding long horns. You couldn't get me to do that. 

I saw my college represented - for some reason it caught me by surprise to see TCU, silly of me. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.
I too was amazed by seeing people riding the longhorns...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cocobid said:


> Did you check out the mule/zebra cross??? They were really neat to look at. The pics don't do the horses justice. One of the wagon's is the oldest in the state of Texas.


I loved those!! I have them as my wallpaper on the computer!


----------

